# My puppy wont give me a paw! :(



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

Its late at night and I've been trying to get him to give me a puppy for the last 45 minutes. He got Sit, Stay and Lay really fast. He seems to be a bit stubborn on this. He's 2 1/2 months old. Any advice would really help.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Do NOT over do the training. It sounds like your pup has had enough for the night. Only do training in 5-10 minute spurts. I do mine during what I call "Commercial training" during a tv show. I strongly follow the KISS method which is "Keep it simple stupid". 

-E


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Try again at another time. If he's just 2 1/2 months, training sessions should be really short. Try lifting his paw for him and saying shake, or whatever word your using. Shaking his paw in your hand, and saying shake, good boy, shake good boy, over and over again. Then try just saying shake. He'll eventually learn it, but after 2 or 3 minutes, it's time to move on to another trick that he knows or just playtime. Then try again later.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

yes, don't over do the training. That is A TON for a baby to learn in one night. 

How are you teaching paw?


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

You can shape the behavior with a clicker. Instead of telling the pup what to do have the pup do it for themselves.

I taught this to Josie when i first got her. She caught on pretty fast. Any movement she made with her paw i shaped that behaviour. Very simple and fun to do without being to demanding on a young pup .

When you do actual training make sure you keep it short. I think shaping a behavior is much more fun for a puppy


----------



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

He's been so quick on everything else, It took him 2 minutes to learn sit, 2 minutes to learn stay, and maybe 5 minutes to learn lay. I'm going to try again when I get home from work.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

My latest rescue Kaya had trouble getting the shake hands thing down.

What I did was take a treat in my palm, show it to her, and close my palm when she tried to get it.

Most dogs will nose your hand, then try to paw it open for the treat, open your palm when she tries to paw it open and you've got it. Just repeat a few times, then start treating from the other hand and then add a command and modify from there.

Kaya still didn't paw my hand open, so I put just her paw on my closed hand with treat inside my hand, and opened my hand as she pulled her paw back down, and the light bulb went off after a couple of times and she got it.

Took maybe ten minutes doing it this way.


----------

